# I took those



## Inflammed (Aug 10, 2004)

5 years ago when I got extremely depressed and DP/DR was at it's peak...and I didnt know what I had back then...I just tought I was going nut !

I tried Celexa for 2 weeks but had had some side-effects like brain shocks, libido problems, and others...
So my Psy switched me to Zoloft...same kinda problems with that...so after 5 months of being spaced-out and zombie I stopped, no withdrawal at all...nothing.

That day I deceided to go and deal with myself without any meds.

Then 8 months ago I had a terrible panic attack + creppy DP/DR that lasted for 45minutes....got to the ER and they gave me Xanax 'caus I wasnt really present and they tought I would fall in coma.

I did not want to take the pills but I got EXTREMELY anxious after I took the first Xanax that I had no choice to take another one...I tought I was really getting much worst than ever but it was the pill that was boosting all my symptoms including DP/DR.

So I took Xanax for less than 3 months and it have messed me up so much it's unbeleivable.
I have all the withdrawal symptoms listed...including heart palpitation, terror, extreme anxiety, off-balance, vertigo, diziness, chest pain, went to ER 3 times for severe chest pain and heart attack symptoms...and even the doctors tought I was having an heart attack but I did not.

I'm 8 months off the Xanax now and I'm still having some symtpoms from the withdrawal...chest pain again, balance problems, shacking head, tremors, vision problems and some other minor.

So thats it...I just wish I never had taken any meds...
I think the only thing they really do is mess you up even more than we are...

I've been living wiht DP/dR for 10 years now and the worst moments I had in my life was when I was on pills...
I feel better in full blown DP than on any meds.

If a man cannot stand before his own self without knocking his brain down with alchool, pills or drugs...well than man is already dead.

I'm not judging any of us here on pills...do what you want...if it works for you we'll I'm glad for you...
But to me...you're not really there...deep down in yourself, drugs are killing the essence of the human soul...

I cannot stand a conversation with someone that is completly stoned on pot or alchool, I feel pity for them...thats the same with medication...I'm not loosing my time talking with someone that has his lymbic brain frozen.

I'm against pills...not against you.


----------

